# Reaction Score ?



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

So as I've gotten use to this new format I have come up with a couple of questions. 
I'm slow and old so humor me please. 

In the likes listing for posts, I was wondering what a reaction score is ?
Also, how is a point total achieved ?

One more would be, what is a premium member and how it achieved as well ?

I'm just curious.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good questions. I think Backcountry answered the Premium membership question. I'll see what I can find out on the others.

You can always use the Utah Wildlife Forum Support section to post stuff like this.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

And here I thought this "reaction" is when that big buck or bull steps out. You know, the "its a big SOB, RUN THE OTHER WAY" reaction 

-DallanC


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

was thinking LIKES? maybe idk


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Sounds like a new UWN cred score? 

Is there a leaderboard?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> And here I thought this "reaction" is when that big buck or bull steps out. You know, the "its a big SOB, RUN THE OTHER WAY" reaction
> 
> -DallanC


Yeah, me too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, here's what the Reaction Score means:



> wyogoob said:
> In the likes listing for posts, I was wondering what a reaction score is ?
> Also, how is a point total achieved ?


The Reaction Score is (at this time) based on your Likes. At some point there may be more options rather than just like.


----------

